# do dart frogs need a water area?



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

hey a newb here and i've been reading and looking at a lot of post on here. i have seen tanks with waterfalls and tanks with sitting water and no pumps. i also see some tanks with no water feature at all. do dart frogs need a water feature or is it just for looks?

also i want to build my first dart frog tank soon and was wondering if having a tiny pool in the corner of my tank would be ok? no filter or pump just maybe some type of small aquatic plant. would this setup be ok?

thanks for taking a look


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

No, it's not needed, and is usually there for the person... if the water is moving it's definately there just for the person. A shallow water bowl works perfectly fine, or if the tank has very good constant humidity and drying out isn't an issue, no water body at all.

You can have a pond in your tank if you want, there are a number of guys in the parts and construction area. Usually for begining it might be easier to stay away from anything complex (waterfalls especially can get really involved) but check out some of the threads and see if there is something you'd like to do


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ditto what Corey said, and I would add that a water dish or pond is strongly recommended, especially for beginners. I do one or the other in every one of my tanks. The reason is that the pond gives the frogs an easy way to self regulate their moisture content. They sit in it and uptake what they need. You still need to maintain a high humidity in the tank. It just provides another option for them and a little more insurance for you.

Ponds also provide a natural looking deposition site for tadpoles. I'm a big fan of tank raised tads. Not all of my tads do well when tank raised but I do it when and wherever I can.

Lastly, a pond that's created by pulling back and exposing the water in the drainage layer, provides a convenient place to siphon off the excess water that's accumulated.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

sweet and thank you for the fast replies.

my idea was just that, to have a slope in the land in the corner that will expose the water in the drainage layer. thanks for all your help.

also howoften do i do water changes?


----------

